# theoretical discussion re 'healthy lunches'



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi,

have been reading a thread on another discussion board about nurseries and primary schools starting strict 'packed lunch' rules. i have been asking around where I live as I know some schools are stricter than others. Some include;

only one 'treat' (muffin; cake; biscuit or crisps)
no 'puddings' only plain or fruit yoghurt (eg no crumble corners or mousses)
no white bread
jam or honey or nuttella sandwich counts as a 'treat'
only fruit for snack
no fizzy juice
even 'healthy homemade muffins' are confiscated

I know as a rational and intelligent adult that helping children make healthy choices is a good thing and restricting 'unhealthy choices' in lunchboxes can help...BUT...and this ia a big BUT...my daughter is a fussy eater and woudl eat fruit til it came out of her ears but wont eat meat or fish (unless it is hidden). She has been fussy since she was placed and it appears to be a control thing for her (mind you she is only 30months so things could change).

I have heard that food can be a major issue for fostered/adopted children.

Therefore - and you can answer personally or thoeretically here...*do you think schools should make exceptions for children where food is an 'issue'??*

Just pondering really about how 'fair' these rules are to children who may already be struggling.

magenta x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Mel is a school nurse and has said she will ask around the schools in her area (South West Essex PCT) next week to find out what kind of rules they have implemented.

Tony
x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Our school only has two rules about packed lunches - no chocolate and no sweets.  I understand the schools trying to teach the children about healthy eating, but find it a sad sign of the times that parents aren't trusted to decide what their children can and can't eat.

Smiling Boy is so fussy about only eating healthy foods that it is almost an unhealthy obsession in itself, if you see what I mean.  Princess would stuff herself until the cows came home with whatever she was given and we have to monitor her food intake quite carefully.  We have even had instances of her going to our next door neighbours asking for food because we have said no more until dinner time.  

Smiling Boy has come home a couple of times with his lunch box totally untouched because he has 'forgot' to go to lunch.  Seems a bit crazy that they don't monitor whether or not children are eating at all, but woe betide you if your mum has slipped a kit kat in your lunch box.    Crazy mixed up world that we live in.

Sanita


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

'Charlie' also has issues around food having been 1. brought up on junk food (mainly sweets crisps and tomato sauce or chocolate spread sandwiches) 2. used to having food treats as a reward and to show affection (something that continued to a much lesser extent with the FC's) it is a big security thing for him to know that he will be given food that he likes (not surprisingly he is quite fussy!). So far at his pre school the only thing has been that he is only allowed water in his water bottle (he normally has sugar free squash) which means he doesn't drink it, but as it's only 2 1/2 hours and they have milk at the end which he will drink if thirsty enough I don't worry too much. We have made big strides in his healthy eating but he would have a very small packed lunch if all of these were rules when he gets to school!

Sanita, we often find that Charlie says he's hungry and asks for food if he's feeling insecure, although unlike Princess there's no garuntee that he would actually eat it, it is hard though for him when it gets close to mealtimes.

Viva
XXX


----------

